# HGH dosing



## metsfan4life (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys, had a quick question as I typically have everything on even numbers. Its for a friend so I am trying to help him out a bit as the HGH is not for me. Im not really into the whole hgh because I cant afford it currently and being diabetic, well I see some issues going along with that. Im used to all of the peptides being in even numbers so kind of stuck here. Ive talked to a member on here about helping me and he suggested a certain protocol but also stated to make a thread to see what everyone else things, I will let him chime in if he wishes.

I have an 8vial kit of Omnitrope. each vial is 5.8mg. I know 1mg=3iu so ~17.4IUs/vial for a total of 139IUs. there are also 8vials of 1.14 BAC water. Suggested dosing was to get an extra vial of BAC water and put 1.7ml of BAC into each vial so each tic mark is 1iu. Everyone coming up with the same?

Also, hes supposed to be going to get his baseline serum checked. He's always been a skeptical person on anything so I know hes going to be nerve racked about the legitimacy about them since they are expensive. Wasn't sure if there is a site or even a number on the box that he can use to verify it, I dont see one but Im going to let the serum test shut him up.  I keep seeing different protocols for accurate GH serum testing... fasting vs non-faster, Sub-Q vs IM, and how long before to inject in order to get the accurate reading. Since these are pharm grade, I know he expects to test higher than the generic levels you see. He has then "if not then want my money back" but have told him to worry about that later because he's going to test high. Trust my source and never had in issue so not even worried, just want to get the dose right and the testing right so he's not up my arse about it. 

Thanks for any and all input~
-Mets!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 16, 2014)

anyone....? Bueller...


----------



## juuced (Jul 18, 2014)

Im using the Omnitrope as well.  That stuff is pharm grade and very expensive.  I mix each 5.8mg vial with 1.8ml of water.  with this mix its 1 iu at the 10 mark on your insulin syringe.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 18, 2014)

thanks juuced. so i should tell him to use 1.8 rather than the 1.7ml? Well...not much differen in .1ml of water. BUt 1iu would be at the 10mark? These damn random numbers killing me. But 1iu is on the 10? I assume if I had him use 1.7ml Id do the 17iu/vial divided by 1.7ml BAC to give me the 10mark as 1 iu? i liek the 10mg vial equations like MT2...much easier on me


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 18, 2014)

metsfan4life said:


> thanks juuced. so i should tell him to use 1.8 rather than the 1.7ml? Well...not much differen in .1ml of water. BUt 1iu would be at the 10mark? These damn random numbers killing me. But 1iu is on the 10? I assume if I had him use 1.7ml Id do the 17iu/vial divided by 1.7ml BAC to give me the 10mark as 1 iu? i liek the 10mg vial equations like MT2...much easier on me



1.7 vs 1.8 isnt going to make too big of a difference.  

so you may be measuring .9iu or 1.1iu.....not too big of a difference in the end.  If you see each vial isnt lasting as long as you though it would, drop down a tic.


----------



## metsfan4life (Jul 20, 2014)

yea I kind of realized that after I reread my post that 1.7 vs 1.8 isnt goin to matter. its not for me, for a friend. im type 1 diabetic and from what Ive found, its not best for diabetics to use hgh?...


----------

